# Vista transformation pack error?



## User Name (Sep 18, 2007)

i installed VT 7.0 on my system.After rebooting the PC I got message as "SFMonitor.exe- illegal system DLL reallocation" Also AVG antivirus is disabled due to VT 7.0
Please 
Any one help me on this problem?


----------



## shady_inc (Sep 19, 2007)

For the Error see this:

*support.microsoft.com/kb/935448/

Did you install VTP while logged on in safe mode??If not uninstall it,restart your PC.Go in safe mode and install it again.

Alternatively,If you got time to spare,You can try this

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49141

No need for the bloated VTP then!!!


----------

